# Partner Visa advise



## ste211 (Mar 19, 2012)

Hi,

I'm just looking for some advise regarding a visa application for my partner.

I am a UK citizen living in South Africa with a temporary residence permit. My long-term girlfriend/partner is with me at the moment on a 90 day visitors visa. We now want to apply for a temporary residence permit for her also. I'm looking for some advise on which permit we should be applying for, and where we can make the application in the Centurion/Pretoria area. I thought maybe a relative or spouse visa, but are these only for relatives/spouse of a permanent resident?

Also, since we aren't married, does anybody know how we can prove that we have been a couple for 10 years? We have the lease agreement from our house in UK, where we both lived since 2004, showing both of our names. We also both have recent post from that address, showing we still lived there. Also, both of our UK driving licences show this address. Would this be enough proof?

Many Thanks


----------



## concord (Jan 9, 2012)

Hi there.

Unfortunately you could only apply for a spousal/LP permit if your partner was a citizen of SA or had a permanent residency. Since he holds a temporary residency you should look for another way to stay in the country (student visa, work permit).


----------



## ste211 (Mar 19, 2012)

Thanks for the reply.

Do you know if it's possible to 'add' my partner on to my temp. residence permit if i already have it?

Also, does anybody have any experience of extending a visitors permit beyond the initial 90 days?

Thanks


----------



## Saartjie (Mar 1, 2010)

ste211 said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> Do you know if it's possible to 'add' my partner on to my temp. residence permit if i already have it?
> 
> ...


Hi there. You cannot add a person to your permit, it is strictly personal. You can extend the 90 day permit but you must do it 30 days before it expires (ie you must have minimum 30 days left on the permit when you apply) otherwise it will be considered a late application. Usually there is no problem extending the 90 days but you can only do this once and you must provide a valid return flight ticket to show that you do not intend to stay longer than the additional 90 days.


----------

